# Breeder Referral



## rubyandbuddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, I live in New York (Long Island) but will drive to find the right breeder. I have had labradors and I am looking to find the right puppy. Thank you.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I know Farley D Havanese (Terry and John) are in PA and Suzanne and Pat who co-own some Fantasy dogs are there too, but can't think of their kennel name but Terry often handles their dogs. Ernesto Lara is a professional handler in PA who shows Havanese as well as other breeds. Oh, just thought Pat and Sue's kennel name is Glen Iris. The Lawerence's of Fuzzy Farm are in CT. The closest breed club would be The Greater New York Havanese Club; www.gnhc.org. I'd contact them first and go on from there.


----------



## rubyandbuddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you, it is so confusing to narrow down a breeder. I had a poorly bred labrador (2 tpo surgeries). He was a love, but I worried about him his whole life. He recently passed.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations on finding the forum! You're confusion ends here...you'll hear nothing but the best referrals here!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There are some really good breeders in the tri state area. A number of people on the forum have gotten theirs from breeders in New Jersey and Pa. I live on Long Island as well, but I got my three from Prairiwind in N. Dakota. Good luck in your search. The Havanese are such a wonderful breed.


----------



## rubyandbuddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------

